# Alcohol Related Songs



## djrockinsteve (May 7, 2010)

I was just doing some research for some music and I came across a huge list of "Alcohol" related songs. Remember or know some of these fun ones........

Alcohol-Brad Paisley, American Pie-Don McLean, Beer Barrel Polka-Andrews Sisters and others, Beer Run, & Two Pina Coladas-Garth Brooks, Chug-a-lug-Roger Miller, Daddy's Drinking Up Our Christmas-Commander Cody,

Elderberry Wine-Elton John, Escape, the Pina Colada Song-Rupert Holmes, Hey Bartender-Blues Brothers, Honky Tonk Women-Rolling Stones, Kisses Sweeter Than Wine-Jimmie Rogers,

Margaritaville-Jimmy Buffet, Mountain Dew-Clancey Brothers, One Bourbon, One Scotch and One Beer-Geo. Thorogood, Red Red Wine-Neil Diamond and UB40's version, Tequila-Champs, Tubthumping-Chumbawamba,

Whiskey Girl-Toby Keith, Why Don't We Get Drunk-Jimmy Buffett, and the classic...Yo Ho And A Bottle of Rum.

There are hundreds if not thousands that relate to alcohol. Must be good material for writing.

Hey Wade maybe we could get background music added to the site. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Daisy317 (May 7, 2010)

I have a few of those songs set as ring tones for certain people...

When I hear brad singing aaaAAAAlcohooool... I know who's calling... lol


----------



## Guasti (May 7, 2010)

I'm Going to Hire a Wino-David Frizell


----------



## WhineMaker (May 7, 2010)

Then you've got all the Irish drinking songs... Never really thought about how many songs there are about alcohol!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 7, 2010)

I was just doing this the other day. And came up with these off the top of my head, before my hand started hurting from writing them down, LOL.


In heaven there is no beer (traditional but i like the Pogues version)
John Barleycorn (Traffic or Jethro Tull)
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer (Thurogood or John Lee Hooker)
Beer (Reel Big Fish)
Tittie and Beer (Zappa)
Beer run (B... double E... double R...U...N)
The Brews (NOFX)
Beer for my horses (Toby Keith)
Red Red Wine (UB40)
Champagne Supernove (Oasis)
Drinking Wine Spo-Dee-O-Dee (Jerry Lee Lewis)
Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine (Tom T Hall)
I like Beer (Tom T Hall)
The Wino and I know (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## Daisy317 (May 7, 2010)

WhineMaker said:


> Then you've got all the Irish drinking songs... Never really thought about how many songs there are about alcohol!



Ah yes... Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly... Good memories


----------



## WhineMaker (May 7, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> Ah yes... Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly... Good memories




I've heard Dropkick Murphys before, they are excellent! We have a local band called "Hair of the Dog".. They are excellent as well, and go to see them when we can.. Maybe jdammer will chime in here, their "home base" is The Parting Glass in Saratoga Springs..


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 7, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> Ah yes... Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly... Good memories



We recently just played some at a wedding reception, near the end of the night of course. Drinks in hand singing to the top of their lungs. Good times.


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2010)

I am very eclectic when it comes to music so some will be Hard rock, classic, and also country. 

Godsmack - Whiskey Hangover, Metallica - Whiskey in a jar, ACDC - Have a drink on me, Buck Cherry - Whiskey in the morning, Cream - Strange Brew, Disturbed - Intoxication, George Thorogood - I drink alone, INXS - Elegantly wasted, Johnny Cash - One more shot, Lynyrd Skynyrd - Whiskey rock a Roller, Molley hathet - Whiskey Man, The Doos - Alabama song, Big $ Rich - Drinking about you, Blake Shelton - I drink, Blake shelton - The bartender..............Ok, I could go all day with these!


----------



## deboard (May 7, 2010)

There's some "strawberry wine" song by Deanna something or other that we always sing at my brother's house. 

"Strawberry wine - 17 - hot july moon. Something something something". I'm usually playing guitar, I can't be bothered with remembering lyrics. 

"Long Neck Bottle" by Garth Brooks. 

Suicide Solution by Ozzy Osbourne - "Wine is fine, but whiskeys quicker"


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 7, 2010)

deboard said:


> There's some "strawberry wine" song by Deanna something or other that we always sing at my brother's house.



Deana Carter


----------



## Daisy317 (May 7, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> We recently just played some at a wedding reception, near the end of the night of course. Drinks in hand singing to the top of their lungs. Good times.



Who wouldn't love singing Drop Kick Murphys - "Kiss me i'm $hitfaced" at the top of their lungs?

(chorus)
So kiss me, I'm $hitfaced
I'm soaked, I'm soiled and brown
in the trousers, she kissed me
And I only bought her one round

  ​


----------



## deboard (May 7, 2010)

Thanks UglyBhamGuy! It's a pretty good song, I just can't remember the lyrics!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 7, 2010)

Linky Goodness.
Dean Carter - Strawberry Wine Lyrics


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 7, 2010)

Shelly West- Jose Cuervo


----------



## pwrose (May 7, 2010)

How about the ol'
Watermelon crawl

if you drink dont drive
do the watermelon crawl

PW


----------



## pwrose (May 7, 2010)

How could anyone forget the best country drinking songs

Hank Williams Jr.
Family Tradition
All my rowdy friends

You guys are right this could go on forevvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvver

PW


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 7, 2010)

This may get me some dirty looks in this forum, but...

Spill the Wine by War

They keep poppin' into my head, i'm gonna open up notepad and just add them as they come to me, and post them a dozen or so at a time. LOL.


----------



## whine4wine (May 8, 2010)

Spill the Wine, was the first one that came to mind....like that song.


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2010)

Brad Paisley - Whiskey lullaby, Joe Nichols - Tequila makes her clothes fall off, Charlie Daniels - Drinking my baby goodbye, Charlie daniels - Whiskey, David Lee Murphy - Dust on the bottle, Gretchen Wilson - All jacked up, Kenny Chesney - Being drunks alot like loving you, Kenny Chesney - Keg in the closet, Kenny Chesney - Tequila loves me, Kenny Cheney - Beer in Mexico, Neal McCoy - Beer goggles, Toy keith - Get drunk and be somebody, Tracy Byrd - Drinking bone, Tracy Byrd - Ten rounds with Jose Cuervo, Trent Tomlinson - Drunker then me, Hoyt Axton - Boozers and loosers.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 8, 2010)

So many great songs my wife and I are amazed when people tell us they hate country. When my clients say they love all kinds of music we know that night is gonna rock.

Finally country has become integrated into our pop/rock. We'll have to make one of our get togethers a country theme. Hey Bahama Guy, we're comin' down.


----------



## ohbeary (May 9, 2010)

"Lilac Wine" Elkie Brooks!(John Shelton 1950)


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 9, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> So many great songs my wife and I are amazed when people tell us they hate country.



I hate a distaste for most new country.


----------

